# Speedlite Remote Trigger Question



## pgsdeepak (Apr 25, 2013)

HI I am new to off camera Lighting techniques. I own a 580 EXII. I am planning to try my hand on off camera lighting. Initially thought of getting the cable as a start up. Then saw the Youngnou YN-622C wireless trigger. So thought of jumping straight to wireless and skip the wired part (not sure how good an idea that is. thought of saving some money in the long run). I have plans to get a 430 ExII later. My Question is, if I use YN-622C, can I have the 580 be an off camera master and wirelessly trigger the 430 ExII or do I need to get a third YN-622C for the 430 exII?


----------



## MagnumJoe (May 5, 2013)

I have the 622c and they work great for me. What camera are you using, if it has an flash you could use that to trigger the other flash. I bought 4 622c I use one on my 6D to trigger my 2 Yongnuo 580ex and 1 canon 430 ex ii. If you have a onboard flash you could use that to trigger your off camera flash.


----------



## unfocused (May 5, 2013)

I won't swear for sure, but I don't believe that will work. 

At least, I haven't had any luck combining radio and optical triggers. The flash will fire, but it is out of sync. Maybe others have had better luck or know something I don't. 

Honestly, the YN622-Cs are so cheap, you might as well buy some for every strobe you own. Besides, once you start down that path of off-camera flash, you are soon going to find yourself with more strobes and triggers than you ever imagined. You think lenses are bad, at least with lenses, you only need one of each. 

BTW, there are a handful of U.S.-based sellers of the YN622-Cs on eBay. Same price as the overseas dealers. I bought from one of them and had the triggers within a week.


----------



## corey.kaye (May 5, 2013)

I have two pair of YN-622C's (I have 3 580 EX's). I'm very sure you can't have a device acting as both a receiver and a sender at the same time, which is what it sounds like you're asking.

The first YN-622C on camera is the master, it talks to your 580 EX which is a receiver. This 580 EX can not be (at the same time) also be a master (sender) to control your 430 EX.

The only thing you could do what would come close is if you can set your 430 EX to fire when it sees the 580 EX fire using an $8 item like this: http://www.amazon.com/Seagull-SC-2-Flash-Adapter-Socket/dp/B00281Y6FO

I agree with unfocused, get another set (they come in pairs is my experience) and you'll be fine and be better off in the long run.


----------



## Knut Skywalker (May 11, 2013)

The 580EX II can be a master, so you can fire your 430EX II in slavemode and it fires when the 580 fires. No need for an extra device. But it does not work the other way around because the 430EX II can't work as a master flash. I have a 430EX II and a Yongnuo YN-565EX and both work great with the YN-622c triggers. I have 2 pairs of them and they work really well.


----------

